# slow cooked onions?



## misskriss27 (Apr 2, 2012)

hi there,
I have just read on the net that onions can be deadly for dogs and hes just had a very large portion of my casserole which had about one large red onion cut up in it and slow cooked for a good 20 hours, I was just wondering how bad this will be for him? All the posts say these are just flat bad for him but do you think all the toxins would've evaporated after that long of a period?
He is a large boy 50kg's and a french mastiff, any advice would be much appreciated. at the moment hes fine he just wants more food which is pretty much the norm for him. but any advice would be great!

thanks


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Feeding onion over time creates a toxin or something. I think a one time event will not be cause for conccern. On a side note, my terrier mix Toshi ate a 5lb bbag of onions one and was fine, she also ate a 2lb box off chocollates and ws fine (they were technicly out of her reach sneaky dog) and she also ate a bag of potatoes raw and a few steaks. She lived to 16. I am not sayiong it's ok to feed these, just giving an example how a one time event could just go into the memory books.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

misskriss27 said:


> hi there,
> I have just read on the net that onions can be deadly for dogs and hes just had a very large portion of my casserole which had about one large red onion cut up in it and slow cooked for a good 20 hours, I was just wondering how bad this will be for him? All the posts say these are just flat bad for him but do you think all the toxins would've evaporated after that long of a period?
> He is a large boy 50kg's and a french mastiff, any advice would be much appreciated. at the moment hes fine he just wants more food which is pretty much the norm for him. but any advice would be great!
> 
> thanks



Hi, that's right. Onions, in small amounts, accumulate toxins inside a dog's body. Please don't give your dog any food that has been cooked with onions.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Onions iin any form, raw, dehydrated, or cooked (even for a long time) have a substance called allyl propyl disulfide, which damages the red blood cells. It causes anemia and should be avoided from now on


----------

